# mainari



## Gavril

Viikkojen kuluessa, olen lukenut HS:ien loukkoon jääneisiin kaivosmiehiin liittyviä juttuja, ja viimeisissä jutuissa olen huomannut, että on alettu käyttää "mainari"-sanaa "kaivosmiehen" sijaan -- ei kaikkialla, mutta (nähdäkseni) aiempaa enemmän.

Onko merkitysero "mainari"-sanan ja "kaivosmies"-sanan välillä? Tuleeko mieleenne jokin syy, miksi "mainari"-sana olisi tullut suositummaksi viimeisten päivien otsikoissa?

Hyvää keskiviikkoa teille


----------



## sakvaka

Sitä minäkin olen ihmetellyt. Kyseessä on tietenkin väännös englannin sanasta '(gold)miner'. 1900-luvun alussa kultakuume houkutteli paljon suomalaisia siirtolaisia Amerikkaan, ja heille kehittyi oma murteensa, joka yhdisteli englantia ja suomea.

'Mainari' on siis hieman puhekielisempi termi. Mitään merkityseroa ei ole. On myös lyhyempää ja ytimekkäämpää sanoa "mainari" kuin "kaivosmies". Itse tosin suosisin aina jälkimmäistä vaihtoehtoa.


----------



## etrade

Helsingin Sanomien ja muiden arvostettujen tiedotusvälineniden taso on laskenut rankasti, koska eivät enää käytä kirjakieltä.


----------



## sakvaka

Noh, jokaisella on oma mielipide tähän asiaan. Yksittäiset puhekieliset termit voi kai vielä hyväksyä.  Kunhan kielioppia ei lähdetä muuttamaan.

Tässä tapauksessa sanan "puhekielisyys" on vieläpä kyseenalainen, koska kukaan ei oikeasti puhu _mainareista_ (ainakaan täällä Itä-Suomessa), ellei nimenomaan tavoitella kultakuumeen aitoa tunnelmaa. Epämuodollisissakin yhteyksissä _kaivosmies_ on siis paras vaihtoehto.

PC-keskustelun innoittamana on syntynyt myös termi _kaivostyöntekijä_. Tässä tapauksessa kaikki olivat kuitenkin miehiä.


----------



## muhahaa

Aku Ankassakin käytetään sanaa mainari.



> Kunhan kielioppia ei lähdetä muuttamaan.



Tästä seuraa se ongelma että jossain vaiheessa kukaan ei enää ymmärrä kirjakieltä, koska puhekieli on muuttunut niin paljon.

Vrt. klassinen latina ja romaaniset kielet.


----------

